# Smith & Wesson Announces the New M&P M2.0 12+1 Subcompact Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/smith-wesson-announces-the-new-mp-m2-0-121-subcompact-pistol/


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Had a chance to check out several of the M&P M2.0 Subcompacts and they ran and cycled quite well. Need to spend more time with one but these are fine out of the box.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I may take some convincing to get me to spend G19X money on what appears to be a thick "Shield" built only to respond to the Sig 365, or the Springfield "Hellcat".
I will respectfully wait until the prices inevitably get more in line and then think about it.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good looking pistol, sure it's tough as nails, but I really can't see the big hoopla with the 2.0 versions...I'm a S&W fan too.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

It's a shame all these manufacturers can't make something completely different.
Everything new is a similar copy for it's brand loyalists.
M&P, Sig 365, Glock 43 and Springfield Hellcat, they all work just fine.
So for now I'll be buying only firearms with wood and steel.


----------

